# Pivot Shuttle - My Build



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Hi, all. I've been working on my "ultimate build" over the past year or so. Yes, it's dirty, but that's what a mountain bike is supposed to be. The latest addition to the bike was a Trust Shout fork. With a DW-Link rear end, I thought the DW designed Trust fork would be a perfect complement. And was it ever. This bike is totally planted to the ground (until you don't want it to be). I handbuilt an I9 Hydra/Whiskey Carbon wheelset (it's my therapy), swapped out post/saddle (droppers are just a distraction for me), swapped grips (not a fan of the Padloc), and swapped out the E8000 mode switch for an E7000. It's definitely the most fun bike I've ever ridden. Even raced it in a eMTB race. Planning to do a couple enduros next season.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I personally love that fork! Can you elaborate on the fork and what forks can you compare it to? Good looking bike!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

How can you ride your Shuttle up and down hills without a dropper post? I would be afraid of going OTB (over the bars) Do you ride mostly flat terrain? Just curious.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

mtbbiker said:


> I personally love that fork! Can you elaborate on the fork and what forks can you compare it to? Good looking bike!


It's replacing a Fox 36 Factory, which I have had great experiences with. I also have a Pike on another bike. It's a fascinating combination of super plush off the bottom (for chatter) and very progressive for big stuff. I've ridden it on some of the gnarliest stuff in our area (big rock gardens, jumps/drops, steep ups/downs) and it performed really well. It's a tiny bit light in the front end on very steep climbs, and if you get sloppy and ride in the back seat (versus weighting the front end like you should) it can get a little bit of understeer. But those are more rider issues, not the fork. So far so good. Time will tell in terms of durability and reliability.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> How can you ride your Shuttle up and down hills without a dropper post? I would be afraid of going OTB (over the bars) Do you ride mostly flat terrain? Just curious.


Ha. Our terrain is quite technical generally. Lots of ups/downs, rocks, roots, step ups/step downs, twisties, you name it, we got it.

I've been riding MTBs for a very long time, so it's instinctual at this point. I also ride dirt bikes, so I'm used to pinching the bike between my legs and using body leverage to work the turns. On super technical descents I'll lower the saddle the old school way with an allen wrench, but that's pretty rare. Short answer = zero issues. My times for most of the downhill segments in the area are very quick, so it's definitely not getting in the way. For an enduro race, I'll lower it 1" or so, since the motor helps offset pedaling inefficiencies.

On my other bikes (Santa Cruz Hightower and Borealis Echo fatbike) I also ride a rigid seatpost.

Clearly, given that I ride a Shuttle with a Trust fork, I'm not averse to new technology. ;-)


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

RickBullottaPA said:


> Ha. Our terrain is quite technical generally. Lots of ups/downs, rocks, roots, step ups/step downs, twisties, you name it, we got it.
> 
> I've been riding MTBs for a very long time, so it's instinctual at this point. I also ride dirt bikes, so I'm used to pinching the bike between my legs and using body leverage to work the turns. On super technical descents I'll lower the saddle the old school way with an allen wrench, but that's pretty rare. Short answer = zero issues. My times for most of the downhill segments in the area are very quick, so it's definitely not getting in the way. For an enduro race, I'll lower it 1" or so, since the motor helps offset pedaling inefficiencies.
> 
> ...


Respect. You switch your levers to Moto style? (can you do that with xtr?)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Cool fork, I rode one at Outerbike, was considering the Message for my 29er but I'm waiting for the dampers to be tweaked.

My wife has a Shuttle, cool bike for sure.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Jack7782 said:


> Respect. You switch your levers to Moto style? (can you do that with xtr?)


Funny you should ask...actually, I *kinda* went the other way. I installed a Rekluse LHRB (left hand rear brake) on my KTM 300. It jacks into the rear master cylinder with what is basically a Hayes MTB lever, but combined with the Rekluse clutch I can ride the moto kinda like a MTB (albeit with the brakes reversed - which has caused a few priceless wrecks). But it's pretty awesome on steep descents and also in the tight twisties because I can get my right foot out front on right turns and still trail brake.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nurse Ben said:


> Cool fork, I rode one at Outerbike, was considering the Message for my 29er but I'm waiting for the dampers to be tweaked.
> 
> My wife has a Shuttle, cool bike for sure.


Yeah, from everything I read the Message is basically a completely different fork except for the linkage design. They seem to really have it dialed with the Shout. And at a way lower price point. Hopefully the Shout's internals (or some variant of them) will make their way to the Message soon.

Cheers!

BTW - you should get yourself a Shuttle too. ;-) I ride my "regular" bike quite a bit, but the Shuttle is just a shits and giggles good time.


----------

